# GSD or Dutch Shepherd



## Djholt2011 (Nov 9, 2014)

So I'm looking into getting a new dog and I'm considering either a GSD or a Dutch. Little bit about me my grandfather had a few gsds when I was growing up and I have worked with and around these dogs for years and know a bit about them though I am not an expert and have worked more actively with them as I've gotten older to help my grandad. I'm finishing my term in the navy and would like to get one or a Dutch for myself. I will also be joining a sports club or activity club to give the dog some of the activity it needs. So basically what I'm asking is if anyone who has experience with these breeds to give some input on which do you think would be better? I lead a very active lifestyle I run everyday constantly hiking or surfing and want a dog who can keep up and push me.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Well… You know you're on a German Shepherd board, right? So we are going to be more than a bit biased here.  

In all seriousness, however, the consensus here is that a Dutch Shepherd is way more dog than most of us want to handle. And given your level of experience, I would say go with the German Shepherd.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/333378-dutch-shepherd.html


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

If you are a one dog family you might want to go dutch. I prefer the GSD with a medium drive, so he is happy working and hiking but still happy in the house. If we had a Mali or dutchie we would have to give away the cat! 

That being said, I saw a dutchie doing some nose work at our latest club IPO trial and the dog was outstanding. Her owner /handler put a lot of work into her and has taught this dog many many things.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Djholt2011 said:


> So I'm looking into getting a new dog and I'm considering either a GSD or a Dutch. Little bit about me my grandfather had a few gsds when I was growing up and I have worked with and around these dogs for years and know a bit about them though I am not an expert and have worked more actively with them as I've gotten older to help my grandad. I'm finishing my term in the navy and would like to get one or a Dutch for myself. I will also be joining a sports club or activity club to give the dog some of the activity it needs. So basically what I'm asking is if anyone who has experience with these breeds to give some input on which do you think would be better? I lead a very active lifestyle I run everyday constantly hiking or surfing and want a dog who can keep up and push me.



I have always been very interested in Dutch Shepherds, too.
If you haven't looked at the link that Sunflowers provided in her post, you may want to go there and contact the lady with the username "Kelly&Kip". She has the perfect scenario- one GSD and one Dutch. They both came from the same kennel and she just could not say enough good things about the breeder! She said she loves them equally, but each brings something different to the table, so to speak. Very nice and helpful person!
Regardless of which you decide to get, please return with pictures!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Dont go dutchie unless youre willing to go malinois because a lot of the tine they arent that different, although they are more all over the place in terms of drives and temperaments than the mals because they really arent a real breed.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Dont go dutchie unless youre willing to go malinois because a lot of the tine they arent that different, although they are more all over the place in terms of drives and temperaments than the mals because they really arent a real breed.


^ What is the major dif between them, I have always been curious.
I have heard they are basically Mals but i have heard they are not even close to Mals


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i don't really have anything to add. i only saw one in my life. the guy never called us back to adopt him guessing 'cause we had no dog experience. either way i like him so much we decided to buy our own GSD 'cause they were similar. a year and a half later and now with 2 trained and spoiled GSDs i'm happy the way things worked out. the original dog we were going to get was later returned by whoever adopted it 'cause supposedly it was a nightmare dog and it bit someone.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Go spend time with both breeds and then decide. If you like the drive of the Dutchie than go for a Mal. Easier to find a good one.


----------



## Djholt2011 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes I know it's a GSD board but I felt this would be the best place to get some even input on both breeds because I can't be the only one to have ever considered a dutchie lol. But I'm looking around for a breeder for dutchies my grandad has an old navy buddy who breeds Czech lines so if I get a GSD I have a breeder I trust.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

For a Dutch Shepherd I would go to their country, The Netherlands nd import one. There are three varieties: long, short and wiry haired. I have know several from there and they were intens, more so than the GSD, but fine and yes, they are a breed, just like the GSD and all other breeds. All breeds started out as mutts and were "homogenized" into the breeds as we know them today. There are some breeders oversees who tend to breed more calmer dogs. You just have to do your research and go to the "Raad van Beheer" website.


----------



## Djholt2011 (Nov 9, 2014)

After much deliberation I decided on a GSD and I've had him about a week and I love him already he's extremely smart and catches on quick. He is all black and 9 weeks old today. I just wanted to thank everyone for their input and steering me toward people with good insight into the breeds. Thank you all so much and I hope to be posting good updates on him shortly


----------



## Djholt2011 (Nov 9, 2014)

His name is Max


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations on your new pup. Very cute. Have fun with him.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Max is adorable. 
Congrats and please post more pictures as he grows up!


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

He's an adorable guy!


----------

